# Caltrate - Dosage and best time to take it..?



## British Tara (Aug 5, 2000)

I have just started taking the Caltrate that everyone raves on about and have not felt any different. This doe snot worry me as I have heard that it can take a few months to kick in.My question is when is the best time to take Caltrate and what dosage provides the best results?I take the dosage on the packet (2) Before I go to sleep at night. IS it more effective with/after food?Would appreciate any advice from you lovely people!Taraxoxox


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Tara,You should take the calcium with food and from the direction you say are on the pack I am not sure you have the right calcium. I will email you the break down on how it works and how to take it so check you email. Linda


----------



## British Tara (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi!I believe i do have the right pack....it is purple and white and called Caltrate Plus. It had one next to it in another colour that was a chewable type!Is that the right one? ( I am in the UK so maybe that has something to do with it....and yes, I am clutching at straws!!)Tara


----------



## Judith (Feb 19, 1999)

Hey, i take the caltrate right after I'm finished eating a meal. When I don't take it with food it doesn't seem to do anything. I usually take it after dinner too, (my biggest meal of the day). And i take the pill form not the chewable. It seems to help and i've been doing this for about 6 months


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Tara,You have the right one and just spread out the dose through out the day with your meals.Just keep adjusting every couple of days until you find the right combination tha works.Linda


----------



## British Tara (Aug 5, 2000)

Thanks Judith and LNAPE!!I will start taking it with meals and see how it goes.....fingers crossed!!!;-)Taraxoxox


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

I started on it 1.5 weeks ago. I was taking 1/2 a pill 3x a day. It didn't do much so this week I switched to 1 pill with lunch and one after dinner. I think it might be working but it's too soon to tell.







Fiona


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You all got the right idea. Take it slow and adjust up as needed or down if you start to become constipated. You will get it right and hopefully be able to get on with life.Linda


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

I take it when I have a bout of diarrhea, and it usually works pretty fast for me, but then I have a weird system. I do take it in the morning as part of my normal medication pile, and PRN when I get D. I guess we all respond a little differently to it.


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

As I said, I switched two days ago to two pills a day and today I had a NORMAL BM!!! WHAT A GLORIOUS DAY!







I'm keeping my fingers crossed X







It's funny... when I saw my doc 2 weeks ago I asked her if she thought I should take calcium. She said she didn't think it would help my D. I explained to her what LNape shared with us and she was quite surprised. She didn't say much but I have a feeling she's going to do a little research. She did say I should take calcium for my bones though because I never drink milk.I hope this is working!!!







Fiona


----------



## British Tara (Aug 5, 2000)

I am so pleased it is working for you fiona!! Keep with it! Saw my Doc today and she hadn't heard of calcium being used either!!I think I'll keep trying it anyway though. Even if it doesn't work, at least I'll have strong and healthy bones!!Tara


----------

